
Just Say No to Manual CRUD - nreece
http://www.caffeinatedcoder.com/just-say-no-to-manual-crud/
======
gaius
True in a world where you have a 1:1 application to database mapping.

However out here in the _real_ world, it's common to have n:1, i.e. many
applications all accessing and modifying a single database. The question is,
then, how do you implement common or mandatory logic in a way that avoids
having to re-implement it in every application, and protects the data from a
misbehaving application? Why, you expose access to the underlying data through
stored procedures, problem solved.

